# إن الحسد أذى يلحق بسبب العلم بحسن حال الأغنياء



## makala

سلام,

ما معنى العبارة "بسبب العلم" في هذا السياق:

"إن الحسد أذى يلحق بسبب العلم بحسن حال الأغنياء."

مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية


----------



## elroy

يلحق بسبب العلم بحسن حال الأغنياء = يلحق نتيجة/إثر المعرفة بحسن حال الأغنياء 

لكل من كلمتيّ "بسبب" و"العلم" أحد معانيها العادية هنا، وليس من معنى مجازي أو استثنائي أو ما إلى ذلك. ما الذي حيّرك؟​


----------



## makala

شكرا. ذهبت الحيرة.


----------

